# component question



## Joshb13sentra (May 13, 2002)

I have diamond audio M3 compents up front and on the crossover it has a rear fill output.
Does anybody use this, will it sound better?
If I put a 6.5 midbass driver in the rear deck will I have too much bass? 
Will I still get any high's?
I want my system to be clear, and I plan on adding a sub next month. 
This is all in a 92 sentra 2dr. 
Any info is appreciated
Thanks
Josh


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

You can never have too much base. If you dont feel that you are getting highs, you can get an amp to run the seakers. Put the treble up.


----------



## Joshb13sentra (May 13, 2002)

Yeah I have an amp I was just afraid there would be too much bass in the rear seat.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

You can always adjust how loud your bass is. Lower it to a setting that you like. One that you can fell the bass but not drown out the highs.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

The rear fill output is a -10dB attenuation with no filter. Personally (I have the M66.1 components), I don't use it because I found my deck's onboard processor gave me a little more flexibility, and I don't really need to use it. It won't make the rear speakers sound _better_, but it will give you a pretty good volume level for the rears.


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

A 6.5 cant possibly make enough bass to drown the high's out. Unless maybe its one of those DD mids....


----------



## Joshb13sentra (May 13, 2002)

Thanks guys, thats what I wanted to know. 
Josh


----------

